# New twins



## Southdown (Apr 7, 2012)

Our suffolk had twins yesterday.  She was bred with a babydoll ram.  The twins are healthy and doing good.  The girl has both black and white on her, which is fun for us (we only have either all black or all white).


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 7, 2012)

awwwww! lambs are just so cute, lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 7, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## nomad (Apr 7, 2012)

A suggestion on a name....Salt and Pepper.

Best wishes to you and congrats the ewe on the twins.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 14, 2012)

CUTE pictures! The black one looks like a gremlin, ha ha.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 14, 2012)

The white one definitely has the face of a Babydoll!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh aren't they cute 

Enjoy!

Liz


----------

